# <<<<<<<Hitman Discussion Thread>>>>>>>>



## krates (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Friend I Have Started This Thread For Discussing The Game Hitman.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<(My Favorite Game)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I Love That Game And If Someone Has Already Started This Thread Don't Tell

Me This Cause I Want To Own a Thread Like For Hitman  

It's Latest Version Review Is Given On The Link Given Below

*www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Hitman+Blood+Money

*You Can Discuss Here Tips And Tricks Of The Game, Cheats And *

*Anything else related this game Etc.*


----------



## baccilus (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: <<<<<<<Himan Discussion Thread>>>>>>>>*

You forgot the 'T' in Hitman. Here, keep this 'T':
                                    'T'


----------



## krates (Mar 28, 2007)

It's For All The Hitman Games


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

wow .... u really like hitman that much huh
anyways my fav hitman was silent assassin it was the hardest


----------



## max_demon (Aug 30, 2007)

may fav hitmans are contracts and silent assassin . i didnt like coadname 47 and blood money


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

not me at least


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry for coming in late but like you I'm too a Hitman fanatic and have completed all 4 games and none was difficult for me except the first one as its not difficult but frustating.. Rest my all time favarite is Silent Assassin and Bloodmoney. If I don't have any game to play I play Vice City or Silent assassin and gonna continue to do so till I drop dead ​


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Ah Hitman, one of the best games ever to hit my computer screen, my favourite is Blood Money


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 21, 2008)

its one of my favorite game.......I like to play games which needs a greater level of stealth, and Hitman series is one of those...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2008)

How can an Agent discussion go without _moi_ notice.

Being a fan I have to confess I haven't played Codename 47 yet & was thinking of sliding it in.My best Hitman games till date has to be Hitman: Silent Assassin.The most toughest & the longest Hitman game I have ever played.God the missions were brilliant.Plus who can forget Jesper Kyd's score which was a knock out.Those symphony based tunes really put one in the gloomy mood.It was simply a treat completing this game.

Contracts felt a bit of a rehash & a bit of a let down.But then again liked it.Bloodmoney must really be appreciated for it's graphics.Not to mention the locations which were dam good.I can only hope now for another Hitman title to be announced.The climax of Blood Money didn't have that much hope but still I know Eidos can't stop right here.Hope they shift from the Glacier engine & revamp it altogether for the next-generation's silent Assassin.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Eh? At the end in Blood Money you did wake him up from death bed or didnt you?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2008)

^Errrr....Why am I getting the feeling I missed something?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL, LMAO   You let 47 die like a some squatted bug, Secret Agent Man, didn't you even for once noticed the sequence or took visual queues when Diana kisses him again, mixes the medicine in her lipstick. If playing on PS2, you have to twidle the analog stciks or in case of PC tap keys like Spacebar to get the heart rate 0f 47 going again and rest I won't tell, play the game again....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2008)

WTF! I'm going back to load the game.Thank god I don't delete my saves.But how the hell did I miss this? 

I just went through the entire end credit thinking the Agent was to be left alone in peace.What the.....? I'll be right back.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 24, 2008)

Allwyn, how the hell did you miss THAT!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2008)

Dude I don't know, Honestly.

My cousin who had completed it had said something like this happens but I waited throughout the entire cut scene & thought it would happen during that.How was I supposed to know to press a key or something like that? 

I'll have to roll the game up again now.Can you tell me where exactly does this happen?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

***** SPOILER WARNING****

Yo Don't sweat it bro! when the final credits begin to roll and you see our baldy lying with his ballers on his chest, get ready for some button mashing to wake him up. He wakes up, for a second or two its slo-mo time so cap as many suckers as you can then run like hell from that place to a grave like place where you enter a door and stay behind it. Its a proposed glitch in the game to prevent the player being overwhelmed by sheer number of enemies. Then do your thing....I won't tell the rest...


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 24, 2008)

While at it, also grab a human shield, you will live to tell the tale


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2008)

Done.Completed that mission too.LOL! I can't believe it was only pressing the up button involved in pumping up his heart rate to max.Now I can wait for another Hitman title which is on it's way I guess.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

Well AFAIK there is no 5th part in progress, gonna have to wait longer for it, if there is any...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2008)

There has to be one.I mean Eidos won't be so dumb to let this huge franchise off their hands.Hope they enhance the engine a bit more & give the Agent a bit more brutal look & some other exotic locations.That should be a more awaited sequel.Just what I expect from Eidos for Kane & Lynch's next installment.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 25, 2008)

*well i am a hitman fan too.but i am not able to get the hitman blood money.i have played its demo and it seems pretty interesting.
well what will be the cost of its original version now.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 25, 2008)

You can get the TripleHit pack which includes Hitman: Slient Assassin, Hitman: Contracts & Hitman: Blood Money all bundled in one pack.The price is Rs.690 flat.It's available over Rediff.Here's the link *shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...l&prrfnbr=10217360&source=browse&frompg=Games

Shipping would be Rs.50 extra.


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2008)

I too want to play Hitman series. Which game to start with. Once i had played a demo. It doesn't supports mouse moving. I hate that game. So kindly tell me by which game should i start and which will run on my config.
Pentium D 2.8Ghz
256 mb integrated RAM
1 Gb RAM.


----------



## krates (Jul 26, 2008)

1st one was the toughest in the series


----------



## quan chi (Aug 5, 2008)

*guides.gamepressure.com/hitmanbloodmoney/guide.asp?ID=1282

guys i followed that walkthrough but got a professional rating.how to get a sa rating here.and how to exit through the boat.i dont find any lift to the pier.please help.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 5, 2008)

after blood money ! anything new ?


----------



## skippednote (Aug 5, 2008)

shantanu said:


> after blood money ! anything new ?


Wanted to ask the same Ques..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2008)

No official announcement is made by Eidos but it should come along in due time.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 5, 2008)

blood money was not that good as compared with silent assasin (2) or contracts ! i am a big Fan of Hitman, played it from 1, but i think EIDOS has to come up with something better this time !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2008)

The best part about Silent Assassin was the level design & the fluid gameplay.The missions had variety & had the best of the locations possible in all the other Hitman games combined.Plus it was not that hard on it's system requirements too.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 12, 2008)

*www.eeggs.com/tree/10702.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

Hitman : Blood Money is the game i have completed the most number of times. I used to beat the whole game in one day on the PS2. I nearly finished it 30-40 times  Same with Hitman : Contracts but never played Hitman 2 seriously as i was in 4th grade probably at the time i first got it .


----------



## krates (Oct 28, 2008)

me downloading HITMAN blood money now 

will there be any HITMAN 5 ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course there will be.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2009)

completed blood money months back with sa ranking in all the missions except the last one.

i first completed contracts long back with sa ranking in only one mission.

now playing silent assasin.i am now on mission4.got sa in first two and in third got proffesional.


playing hitman dosent make any sense if you dont get sa ranking.


----------

